# My Latest inlay project



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

24" tall and 3/8" thick walnut with maple inlay.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

It looks sharp. Do you make a template or do you mark it out and use a real small router bit?


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Thank you. I do it with a scroll saw. No router involved. Double bevel inlay. The maple goes all the way through the walnut so the image appears on the back also.


----------



## Scroller (Jun 14, 2008)

Jim, very nice. Is your entry hole in the children's bangs? Which blade are you using?


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Thanks guys, for the kind words. I use Flying Dutchman polar #5 blades. THE starter holes are at the base of the images. I drill them at a six degree angle so they disappear when the inlay is finished.


----------



## welcon (Dec 3, 2012)

Very nice Jim.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Jim,nice work,what angle do you do your inlay? is it ~2.5°? I must start a couple of inlay projects using SS.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I use 3/8" thick stock , a #5 blade, at 2.2 degrees tilt. Blade size and wood thickness will effect this angle.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Jim, this is so nicely done. Congratulations.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## BilltheDiver (Jul 2, 2010)

Great job Jim! I have done a little ss inlay myself and I know how touchy it can be.


----------

